# QCTP knurling holder fix



## cascao (Jan 22, 2018)

After great results in my clamp style knurling tool and Bump straight knurling tool I was riled with the poor results I had with QCTP 110 tool (knurling and facing tool holder).



The material used



Checking if idea will work...




"Milling" the round slot in four jaw chuck.



Tool ready for test run




Done!


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jan 22, 2018)

Great idea!  So many of those bump knurling tools sitting in a drawer never (Or a few times with poor result) being used and they can be turned useful!


----------



## brino (Jan 22, 2018)

@cascao,

Another great idea, thanks for sharing it!

I just got a tool-holder like that yesterday for $5 because the knurling wheels were missing. I was going to cut those ears off and then mill the slot thru and use it for another tool-holder. But now, I may have to do a similar thing......

-brino


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice! As a bonus, it's something a non mill owner like me can make.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 22, 2018)

That's works. Makes that style of holder usable.
Wish I knew how to weld...


----------



## T. J. (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice!  What is the approximate maximum diameter that tool can knurl?


----------



## cascao (Jan 22, 2018)

T. J. said:


> Nice!  What is the approximate maximum diameter that tool can knurl?


A bit  over 1" the part touch the regulation bolt....


----------



## bfd (Jan 22, 2018)

middle road, If you have a mill you could make the arms without welding and then you don't need to weld bill


----------



## mikey (Jan 22, 2018)

Brilliant idea, Cascao!


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks good that Cascao ive got one of those knurling tools i might do the same .But i was thinking if you made the arms longer and slightly arked and put the tension  bolt on the end of the arms so bolt would be on far side of the work peice you could make the tool to do larger work and also gain a bit better leverage when tensioning .But what you have done is a very neat idea indeed
Regards Nat


----------



## cascao (Jan 23, 2018)

...or you can replace the knurls with one bearing and make a bump tool.


----------



## cascao (Mar 12, 2018)

Since I have too much knurls, made a comparator display to better (visually) choose the right one.


----------



## savarin (Mar 12, 2018)

Now thats an idea I'm stealing. Nice one.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 12, 2018)

I found I had to put a spring between the two arms to keep the arms from collapsing, loosing adjustment.


----------



## dewbane (Mar 12, 2018)

I just came in from knurling a bunch of stuff with one of those things, because it's the only knurling setup I have at the moment, and found this thread.  I'm putting this on my project list right away!


----------



## Cadillac STS (Nov 28, 2019)

Has anyone else done this?

If so let’s see ‘em!


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 28, 2019)

I don't know but i am kicking myself for not thinking about using a "Bump Tool" to align parts on the lathe! Thats definitely moved right to top of my "next to do list!"


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 28, 2019)

Cool man. You took a tool and it much better. Great stuff.


----------



## SLK001 (Nov 29, 2019)

The problem with my QCTP knurler was that the actual knurls didn't run concentric.  I imagine that if I replaced them, the tool would be of some use.  I made me a Marlco clone last year that works so well, I'll probably not bother to replace them.  Here's a pick of my knurler:


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 29, 2019)

Cadillac STS said:


> Has anyone else done this?



I cut the knurling end off, extended the slot, drilled and tapped for set screws and mounted my (home-made) scissor type knurling tool there.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 29, 2019)

SLK001 said:


> The problem with my QCTP knurler was that the actual knurls didn't run concentric.  I imagine that if I replaced them, the tool would be of some use.  I made me a Marlco clone last year that works so well, I'll probably not bother to replace them.  Here's a pick of my knurler:
> 
> 
> View attachment 306786


Could you share more info and pictures of this please?


----------



## SLK001 (Nov 29, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Could you share more info and pictures of this please?



Okay.  It has a 4" capacity, and was made with only rudimentary milling capabilities (my "main" mill is a 48" belt sander, although I do have a tool post contraption that can do some).  The last two pictures are a sample of its capability.  This knurl was done in ONE PASS!  Here are the additional pics:


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Thank you for sharing, it looks to be a very capable tool that produces good work.  I do still have a question,  Whats the purpose for the Handle part?


----------



## SLK001 (Nov 30, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Thank you for sharing, it looks to be a very capable tool that produces good work.  I do still have a question,  Whats the purpose for the Handle part?



When you have the wheels touching the work (that's all the top knob does), you pull down the handle.  It turns an eccentric shaft that forces the arms holding the knurling wheels into the work to the depth of your knurl (I use medium wheels, so the depth it goes in is 0.060").  The eccentric is what makes the "one-pass" knurl possible.


----------

